# Help Please



## Chiko_Gota (Jul 21, 2004)

Hello dear Sirs :
I am aldo from Chile i need help to prepare a Nissan Skyline GTR Bnr32 For 1/4 Of Mille and as you see i dont speak too much english but i try i am from iquique-Chile, well this battle is against people who dont care about cars of the other people and they think that they do all with money, well i love drift too but now i am running on circuit then i will practice drift well.
I am trying to make 10 second or less or just win to some subaru impreza whit 600 Hp's and a supra whit 700 hp's they are persons who think that they know all but that is not the true 

what thing i can do for wining? i konw some things but not all if you can help me whit litle tip's i'll apreciatte to much 


Well I'll wait for an answer ASAP Bets Regards


Aldo Mondaca Compadonico
Passport: 17.094.648-0
Comercial Automotriz Norte LTDA. Iquique Chile
:cheers:


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

I hope your car is not stock if you are racing them.
The best advice I can give is to practice launching the car.


Also.....there are spanish speaking individuals on this forum.
http://www.nissanforums.com/forumdisplay.php?f=143


----------

